# Favorite Daily Websites



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

What are your favorite websites that you _must_ visit daily? You know, the ones you have to start your day with no matter what (along with that cup of coffee, of course







).

Other than Outbackers, I've got to check out Woot and read a few comics online that are not in our newspaper.

How about yours?


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

firefighterclosecalls.com

It covers all accidents or fatalitites of Firefighters each day. Great learning tool for the crew each morning.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

MSN
Yahoo
Local news (Kntv)
Video ETA (for entertainment)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Mostly just the news here - but with a twist:

1st is cnn.com for the leftist view
2nd is foxnews.com for the right
3rd is csmonitor.com for the no BS, honest journalism

After that I may head over to tomshardware.com (I'm a computer geek) to see what's new. That's about it.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Fark.com Selected news and irreverent commentary from all over.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I check out telegram.com for local news, msnbc.com, foxnews.com, and mass.gov for work...and I do look at howardstern.com on occasion....


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

My must check are:
My adoption board
My homeschool board
and the weather

Any other adoptive parents or homeschool parents out there?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

drudgereport.com (news)


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

cumminsforum.com Dodge diesel forum
dieseltruckresource.com another Dodge diesel forum
news and weather

Dave


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

other than this, my 3 scrapbooking forums: PAscrappers, memory lane, pa and scrappin away vacations - I'm a scrapper!

Dh always checks the hot deals sites, he has a couple that are daily musts.

Ali


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

My daily fix is the Aruba BBs...all things about that island. There is also a section like in here about everything else, where a bunch of us have become very good friends.
All things Aruba


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

foxnews.com
Outbackers.com
ebay.com
nascarcamping.com


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

http://etncc.5.forumer.com/
www.Outbackers.com
www.recreation.gov
http://www.hersheygifts.com/
http://wrappedhersheys.com/
http://www.fakecrap.com/ 
http://www.fbi.gov/hq/cid/cac/registry.htm
http://www.bop.gov/iloc2/LocateInmate.jsp
www.photobucket.com
www.petfriendly.com
www.petswelcome.com
www.slacker.com
www.smokinggun.com

thats all I can think of right now besides cabelas, basspro, coleman, campingworld etc.......


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

ajc.com (Atlanta Newspaper)
fark.com (I Like to Laugh and need it after the daily dose of mayhem (see ajc.com, above))
ebay.com (Still Looking for that Dream Diesel)
drudgereport.com (Scoops All the News, Drives Liberals and Conservatives Crazy)

In election cycle I like:

realpolitics.com
rollcall.com
nyt.com

Business News:

motleyfool.com
wsj.com

Reverie


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

nascar.com
foxnews.com
weather.com
and of course goole.com for all other info i'm searching for

There are a couple for work.
Our website ADBC.org and ccli.com for music files.

Happy Surfing


----------

